# Grizzly 700 wont start



## yammyhammy (Oct 3, 2014)

grizz has been sitting up about a year went to crank it of course battery was absolutely dead so I bought a brand new one from dealership hooked it up turned the key. I hit the start button and let off and I heard click click click click... and so on til I cut the key off. happened everytime. hooked a boost box to it and it rolled over but never did crank. someone help???


----------



## james53eric (Nov 7, 2013)

Flush the old gas and put new in and try again.


----------

